# Wandmontage Logitech Z906



## Sortanar (26. August 2015)

Liebe Community,

ich habe vor mir in nächster Zeit das Logitech Z906 5.1-Set zu kaufen. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass kein Zubehör zur Wandmontage mitgeliefert wird. Ich muss aber die beiden hinteren Satelliten an die Wand befestigen, oder mit Ständern aufstellen, da hinter mir nur ein volles Regal und eine Wand ist.

Früher ging es anscheinend mal, die Wandmontage mit folgendem Artikel durchzuführen: Halterung fÃ?r Innen-/AuÃŸenkamera: Amazon.de: Alle Produkte Der ist aber anscheinend nicht mehr verfügbar und falls doch, gnadenlos teuer.

Allround-Lösungen bekommen bei amazon eigentlich durchwegs schlechte Bewertungen (im Bezug auf das Z906), weil man da anscheinend sehr viel basteln muss, um das zum Laufen zu bekommen.

Hat jemand kürzlich das Set gekauft (also seit es diese Logitech-Halterungen nicht mehr gibt) und kann mir einen Tipp geben, wie ich das lösen kann?

Danke vielmals!

Edit: Habe es gerade (relativ) günstig in einem englischen Store gefunden, und zwar hier: Logitech Europe Ultimate Ears Online Store - In/Out Camera Mounting Kit, Logitech Alert 750i, 750e & Speaker System Z906

Ist der Shop vertrauenswürdig?


----------



## Combi (26. August 2015)

hi,ich wollte es mir auch kaufen,habe aber zum glück rezessionen und tests vorher gelesen.
der klang is nicht wirklich gut.
ich habe mich für das vorgängermodell entschieden,das z5500.war referenz in seiner klasse.
ok,man bekommt es nur gebraucht,aber der klang ist top.muss den bass runterdrehen,sonst stehen die nachbarn in der tür 
habe es damals für 220 euro bekommen,top in schuss,nichts dran.
und ich bereue keine sekunde den kauf.
top klang,super einstell-und anschlussmöglichkeiten.
gerade weil ich headset und 5.1 system gleichzeitig angeschlossen habe.
headset per tasta muten und z5500 anschalten,schöner klang,ohne im soka-menü umzustellen.
tip,such nach nem guten gebrauchten z5500,das ist besser als das neuere....

ps:beim z5500 drehst du die standfüsse um 180 grad und sie werden zur wandhalterung.kein umstecken oder frickelei.


----------



## Sortanar (26. August 2015)

Combi schrieb:


> hi,ich wollte es mir auch kaufen,habe aber zum glück rezessionen und tests vorher gelesen.
> der klang is nicht wirklich gut.
> ich habe mich für das vorgängermodell entschieden,das z5500.war referenz in seiner klasse.
> ok,man bekommt es nur gebraucht,aber der klang ist top.muss den bass runterdrehen,sonst stehen die nachbarn in der tür
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, aber ich würde eher gerne Neuware kaufen - überlege sonst eher, von Logitech weg wieder hin Richtung Teufel zu gehen...

Aber ich werde mal sehen ob es irgendwo noch ein Z5500 gibt


----------



## XyZaaH (26. August 2015)

Ich würde kein Z906 kaufen. 5.1 für was? 350euro?kann einfach nicht gut gehen.


----------



## WaldemarE (26. August 2015)

Du willst für ca. 250€, 6 Lautsprecher mit einen nix sagenden THX-Zertifikat ausgeben? 
Nimm lieber ein gutes 2.0 System, da  bekommst du mehr fürs Geld.
Mal ne kleine Milchmädchenrechnung
Z906: 250€ -125€ (für den THX-Aufkleber) / 6 Lautsprecher = ca. 20€  für einen Lautsprecher
Ein vernünftiges 2.0 System: 250€ - 2 Lautsprecher = 125€ für einen Lautsprecher


----------



## Sortanar (26. August 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich würde kein Z906 kaufen. 5.1 für was? 350euro?kann einfach nicht gut gehen.





WaldemarE schrieb:


> Du willst für ca. 250€, 6 Lautsprecher mit einen nix sagenden THX-Zertifikat ausgeben?
> Nimm lieber ein gutes 2.0 System, da  bekommst du mehr fürs Geld.
> Mal ne kleine Milchmädchenrechnung
> Z906: 250€ -125€ (für den THX-Aufkleber) / 6 Lautsprecher = ca. 20€  für einen Lautsprecher
> Ein vernünftiges 2.0 System: 250€ - 2 Lautsprecher = 125€ für einen Lautsprecher



Okay, was gäbe es dann z.B. für Alternativen?

Habe mir das Teufel E Digital angesehen, das gibt's derzeit um knappe 500€, wäre das eine bessere Wahl?

Oder vielleicht eines der 2.1 Systeme von Teufel?

Hintergrund: In meinem PC steckt eine Creative Z und ich würde die gerne für eine tolle Klangkulisse in RPGs nützen. Ob das jetzt 5.1 oder 2.1 ist, ist primär mal egal, es soll einfach einen wirklich tollen Sound haben.


----------



## WaldemarE (26. August 2015)

Na wenn du schon soviel Geld in die Hand nehmen willst Syrincs M3-220 Monitorsystem


----------



## Sortanar (26. August 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Na wenn du schon soviel Geld in die Hand nehmen willst Syrincs M3-220 Monitorsystem



Naja, wenn ich in der Nähe des ursprüngl. Preisrahmens bleiben könnte wäre das natürlich vorteilhafter, ich bin nur auf Teufel gekommen weil das quasi das "nächste" 5.1-Set wäre.

Gibt es da in meiner Nähe (so um die 300€ bis 400€) auch gute Tipps?


----------



## XyZaaH (26. August 2015)

Nope. Das Syrincs ist das billigste 2.1 System was man empfehlen kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

Das Logitech Z906 ist wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei und selbst der Vorgänger ( Z 5500 ) war keine Offenbarung. Arg übertriebener Bass mit der Präzision einer Muskete und der Hochtonbereich ist eher muffig ohne Klangverbieger. THX kann man sich in heutiger Zeit ersparen. Da würde selbst Microlab / Edifier besser klingen aber selbst die Teile wären nur ein Notnagel. Lieber 2.0 für die Mucke und für das Gaming eher einen Kopfhörer mit virt. Dolby Headphone oder ähnlich


----------

